# Import adjustable parallel quality



## Redmech (May 20, 2017)

I'm in the market for a set of adjustable parallels for several different uses.

I'd like the communities thoughts on Shars or import adjustable parallels versus Starrett 6 piece set I've found on Craigslist for 125$ that are suppose to be in great like new shape.

Anyone own the Shars that can speak on their quality?  I know Starrett will be of the highest quality, or at least I expect them to be.

Thank you!!


----------



## woodchucker (May 20, 2017)

$125 is over priced.
I have Starrett's I bought the 3 not 6 for only a few dollars, got lucky

Here's a nice set for $69 and allows make an offer.  I would offer $40.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STARRETT-No...284206?hash=item238500e6ee:g:krQAAOSwZ4dZIETy


----------



## BGHansen (May 20, 2017)

I've got a set of Enco's from 30 years ago and a set of Starrett's.  I swept the surface of them with a 0.0001" DTI mounted in a surface gauge with the parallels on my layout plate, didn't see any difference in parallelism between the two.  Maybe I got lucky.

Bruce


----------



## Redmech (May 20, 2017)

Thanks fellas. 

I know what new Starretts cost, and I believe I can buy the craigslist like new ones cheaper than advertised. 

I appreciate the input. I'll keep this thread posted of what I end up doing.


----------



## darkzero (May 20, 2017)

Considering how much the Starrett 6pc set costs new, $125 is not a bad price if they are in excellent condition. From what I've seen, the Starrett 6pc set these days usually go for $90 in great condition. If you're patient you can find them cheaper. I was patient & got my Starrett 6pc set in pouch for $55 in very good condition a few months ago.

But the import ones should be decent. If I didn't have a set & needed one right away I would have no problem paying $30 for a new set of imports.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 20, 2017)

I got a Shars set. They were all alittle stiff and required some working back and forth to get them to slide easy. Other than that they work as they should.


----------



## 4GSR (May 21, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Redmech (May 21, 2017)

So I ended up buying the Craigslist parallels.  They were purchased about 1990 and have never been used.  Case looks brand new, no rust, no engravings, still have the original Starrett oil on them.  Part of the deal was also a big pile of HSS and Carbide lathe bits.  I walked away with a much better deal than advertised. 

Here are a couple pics, this week I'm going to check them out with my surface plate and dial test indicator and see how the check out.




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## 4GSR (May 22, 2017)

That is nice!  Always wanted a nice set of Starrett adjustable parallels.   Have two sets of halfway decent adjustable parallels, some heavily engraved, most tool box worn!  Did buy a set of Lufkin one's in good shape.  I'm jealous now.


----------



## EmilioG (May 22, 2017)

Can adjustable parallels be used for milling or are they for set up and inspection only? Nice find.


----------



## darkzero (May 22, 2017)

I suppose you could but I have never tried & probably never will. I have only used them to aid in measuring & light support for setups.


----------

